# Tarmac Pro SL4 - Loose Bottom Bracket



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all - My bottom bracket that came stock with my 2012 tarmac pro sl4 bike is constantly coming loose. I had the LBS tighten the tiny allen screws on the outside of the BB and works for a while but them loosens up. I'm then able to wiggle the cracks a bit. 

My LBS called specialized and then said to use the older weird shaped spacer (same as I have on my cannondale). Doesn't seem right to me and figured others would also be having this problem.

Anyone having this problem? If so, suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

What crank are you using?


----------



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

The cranks that come standard with the tarmac pro sl4 (specialized cranks with the end cap that has 3 small allen bolts that you can tighten to keep play out of the bottom bracket. I've tightened the allen bolts a few times and it works until I ride a few times and then the play comes back. Specialized solutions seems to be to replace that end cap with the spacer similar to the one on Cannondale's BB30 (strange end looking one that keeps things tight when securing the BB bolt. Seems like a backward solution.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I had this issue as well with the Spec crank but one good allen wrenching and it held. I would try their solution, or the LBS should try this. If it doesn't work then you should insist on sending it back. Spec is good on warranty issues, better than any other company.


----------



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Sworker. 

Ed


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

So I heard a bit of a click from the cranks and sure enough my cranks loosened up. I attribute this to the bearings wearing and developing play not the little screws on the adjustment cone backing out. Either way, a half-turn on each screw and Im all tight and quiet again. Ill do this periodically until the bearings give up the ghost for good and then either just throw in new bearings or upgrade to one of those Enduro XD-15 angular contact BB bearing sets, which from what Im told and read, does away with most, if not all of the premature bearing wear issues that come with these BBs fitted with cartridge bearings.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

OP,
Likely scenario is the new Specialized spring washers are compressing over time. Bearings on integrated BB's bed in and of course balls can wear fractionally and generally a wave washer will compensate for this. If you have the new Specialized compression washers and they are taking a permanent set and not up to the task then you will end up with clearance as you describe. One thought is best scenario is...all solid washers for spacing and only one wave washer for preload. This takes some of the lateral compression out of the equation.
Don't be too plussed about this...you will get it resolved.
Last point is...make sure your cranks themselves aren't coming loose which maybe the culprit if they are losing their adjustment.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

roadworthy said:


> OP,
> Likely scenario is the new Specialized spring washers are compressing over time. Bearings on integrated BB's bed in and of course balls can wear fractionally and generally a wave washer will compensate for this. If you have the new Specialized compression washers and they are taking a permanent set and not up to the task then you will end up with clearance as you describe. One thought is best scenario is...all solid washers for spacing and only one wave washer for preload. This takes some of the lateral compression out of the equation.
> Don't be too plussed about this...you will get it resolved.
> Last point is...make sure your cranks themselves aren't coming loose which maybe the culprit if they are losing their adjustment.


This worked on my old setup when I still had the wave washer. LBS put in an extra shim and then the wave washer and the assembly was rock solid.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

So I have my cranks apart right now. I had to keep turning those three little allen bolts more and more and every two weeks, I would get additional play. So Im going back to the wave washer setup. It looks like this....bearing.......wave washer...three 1mm spacers...outer cover...crankarm. Like I said above, I had this on my SL3 for about six months with no issue. 

One weird thing....bearings had no side to side play. They dont seem too worn. Im gonna try to get through the winter with these and then invest in the Enduro XD-15 angular contact bearings.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

RkFast said:


> So I have my cranks apart right now. I had to keep turning those three little allen bolts more and more and every two weeks, I would get additional play. So Im going back to the wave washer setup. It looks like this....bearing.......wave washer...three 1mm spacers...outer cover...crankarm. Like I said above, I had this on my SL3 for about six months with no issue.
> 
> One weird thing....bearings had no side to side play. They dont seem too worn. Im gonna try to get through the winter with these and then invest in the Enduro XD-15 angular contact bearings.


Why don't you post some pics since it is apart, show your crank set up and the allen you keep tightening. You say going 'back' to wave washer. Did you remove it at some point, and if so why?
A 15 deg angular seat bearing won't necessarily resolve your issue if the root cause is in your set up or cranks. Pics will help.
Good luck


----------

